# Prescription Masks



## Bulldog (Oct 9, 2007)

Any suggestions on local doctors or glass shops that do prescription dive masks. Thanks


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you already have a mask?

There are some masks that we can get premade prscription lenses for - and they are a lot cheaper than having an optometrist cut them.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

this is probably a long shot but mixed in the gear I just bought is a nice mask its a u.s. divers with the purge feature, I have no idea what the prescription is but you are welcome to come check them out if you want.....also if you don't want them maybe someone would know if I wouldn't to remove the prescription lenses is there a product or a way to remove the prescriptions.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

On some masks, the lenses are fairly easy tochange out - on others it's impossible. Whatmodel of mask is it and how old?


----------

